# 4H pig



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

My daughters are showing hogs this year at our local county fair. What's the best breed? Is their one that typically wins more than others?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Following


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I dont know a lot about pigs but for the younger goat 4H members I suggest them getting darker animal that way the judge wont be able to see durt or stains as well


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's interesting. I've read darker hogs tend to be hardier as well.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

http://tcpermaculture.com/site/2014/01/15/domestic-pigs-breeds-and-terminology/


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

We had a goat judge tell us he'd never pick a "non traditional boer". Because of people trying to hide flaws. He was a *** .


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Just curious. Wanting to hear other people's opinions and preferences.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Around my area the pigs are seperated by breed. So Duroc are shown again Duroc and Hampshire against Hampshire, Yorks against Yorks and Crosses against Crosses. Durocs, Hamps and Crosses are by far the most popular. Yorks and other solid white breeds usually have smaller classes because less people show them, but they are harder to keep clean and stuff. I would definitely go with a Hamp or a Duroc.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The younger kids around here show mostly Duroc and hamps


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Paisano said:


> We had a goat judge tell us he'd never pick a "non traditional boer". Because of people trying to hide flaws. He was a *** .


This reminded me. My sister usually talks to the fair people and finds out ahead of time who the judge is going to be. Then researches the judge. Sometimes they prefer gilts, sometimes barrows. Sometimes they will pick either. Some judges want them heavier/fatter, some want them more muscular with very little fat. Some like shorter body some like longer. They try to buy and feed them to what that particular judge prefers so they have a better chance to win.


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Summersun said:


> This reminded me. My sister usually talks to the fair people and finds out ahead of time who the judge is going to be. Then researches the judge. Sometimes they prefer gilts, sometimes barrows. Sometimes they will pick either. Some judges want them heavier/fatter, some want them more muscular with very little fat. Some like shorter body some like longer. They try to buy and feed them to what that particular judge prefers so they have a better chance to win.


Good point! Thanks


----------

